# Rigs This Weekend. Anybody Else??



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks like we are going to head out to the rigs this weekend. Leave early Sunday morning, overnight, then fish our way back on Monday afternoon. Anybody else plan on going? Not crazy about the west wind, but we have to go when we can go!

Give us a shout on 68 if you see us. Yellow 26' Cape Horn, Knotn' Kansas.

Good luck to everyone with the terrible weather conditions and rain you guys have had.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Weather looks great Sunday. Headin out Saturday so long gay boys! Not sure where there is a west wind in the forecast though for Saturday or Sunday, or anytime after that...


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

This is the forecast I looked at this morning.
Looks like some west winds to me. Maybe your forecast service says something different. I hope so for us.

*SATURDAY NIGHT* WEST WINDS 10 TO 13 KNOTS DIMINISHING TO 6 TO 9 KNOTS AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. *SUNDAY* WEST WINDS 7 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. *SUNDAY NIGHT* WEST WINDS 5 TO 8 KNOTS. SEAS 1 FOOT OR LESS. *MONDAY* WEST WINDS 6 TO 9 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. *MONDAY NIGHT* SOUTHWEST WINDS 6 TO 9 KNOTS. SEAS 1 FOOT OR LESS.


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Weather looks great Sunday. Headin out Saturday so long gay boys! Not sure where there is a west wind in the forecast though for Saturday or Sunday, or anytime after that...


Don't know where the gay boy reference comes from? I guess it doesn't really matter considering the source and you don't even know me or my crew.


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

We're watching the weather and hoping to head out Saturday and Sunday. We'll be on Channel 68 in my 31 Cape Horn named "Plane To Sea".


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

TinManMike said:


> Don't know where the gay boy reference comes from? I guess it doesn't really matter considering the source and you don't even know me or my crew.


Don't mind the village idiot.


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Plane to Sea, we'll give you a shout if we see you.

Good Luck and be safe.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

TinManMike said:


> Don't know where the gay boy reference comes from? I guess it doesn't really matter considering the source and you don't even know me or my crew.


Lol it's a movie quote from Hangover meaning "bye"


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Saw the movie, missed the quote. Good luck this weekend!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Same to you!


----------

